# 3D Printing > General 3D Printing Discussion >  Please help best 3d printer

## canadabear07

What would the best 3d printer be for $500?

----------


## curious aardvark

well the hardest part is defining 'best'. 
Do you mean largest print volume. Best owner feedback, most versatile. 
Do you want  a kit or a ready built machine ?
 have a look at this lot and see make a list of the ones you like :-) 
I assumed you're in canada
http://www.ebay.ca/sch/i.html?_from=...inter&_sacat=0

Also bear in mind that if it ships from china - you will pay import tax. It's 20% in the uk - no idea what it is in canada. So items that say they ship from canada - would be your best choice.

----------


## canadabear07

Not from Canada lol. And just want best print quality. kit or assembled

----------


## curious aardvark

in that case go for a printrbot. Small build volume - but not yet heard anybody say anything negative about them. 
http://printrbot.com/compare-printers/

Or check this list out :-) http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from...nter&_udhi=490
unless of course you don't live in america either - in which case, give me a frigging clue :-)

----------


## canadabear07

Well I just got done with a simplemaker 1405 and had very bad luck with it. None of the prints turned out very good and I ended up selling it

----------


## curious aardvark

http://printrbot.com/shop/simple-metal-kit/
printrbot kit. 6x6x6 - 150x150x150mm build volume. $539. 

Wow that 1405 looks like one of the very early models. Think you'll find they've improved a lot since then. 

How about a delta kit ?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Reprap-devel...item4d2d2e5581

plenty around. 
Or spend a bit more a get a replicator clone: ctc/flashforge/wanhao/Klicn-print etc.
Probably a slightly steeper learning curve - but very capable machines. 
The klic-n-print has a uniquely slightly larger build volume at 234x155x150mm 

Or build an iprusa kit - ask in the reprapper section for advice on which is the best. 
There is a pretty decent choice. 
Hell you could go really small and get a micro - seen them on ebay for $250-300

There is no 'best' - just best for you :-)

----------


## canadabear07

Would this be a good deal?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Printrbot-Si...item3f4ccd9e82

----------


## Mjolinor

If you want help choosing then you need to give some idea of where you are and what you want to do with it.

It is no good anyone here telling you what to buy if it won't do what you need when you get it.

----------


## canadabear07

Printing things with detail like gears. I have had a Printrbot Simple 1405 and idk if something was just wrong with it or what but I could never get it to work

----------


## Mjolinor

Well my advice would be to learn using the one you have rather than jump straight into buying another. Lots of people have that printer and it works for them and 3d printing isn't something you can just do once you have a printer. You need to put a lot of time and effort into keeping them running unless you are in the > $30k market and can pay someone to keep it going for you.

Use the forum to solve the problems you have with that one, it will serve you a lot better in the long term.

----------


## curious aardvark

buy it from the printrbot people. 
Few more bucks but better support and warranty. 

lol see there's me trying to be helpful and friendly for our american brethern and there's you just being english :-) 

I wouldn't say you need to put a lot of time and effort into keeping a printer running. Yeah youi need to learn how to use it when you get it. But so far mine don't need much looking after, just a bit of occasional lubrication and cleaning and the odd bed calibration. But other than that, they're hassle free.

----------


## Mjolinor

> buy it from the printrbot people. 
> Few more bucks but better support and warranty. 
> 
> lol see there's me trying to be helpful and friendly for our american brethern and there's you just being english :-) 
> 
> I wouldn't say you need to put a lot of time and effort into keeping a printer running. Yeah youi need to learn how to use it when you get it. But so far mine don't need much looking after, just a bit of occasional lubrication and cleaning and the odd bed calibration. But other than that, they're hassle free.


OK. let's try something. Put 10 STLs on a USB stick and knock at your neighbours door with the printer, hand them both over and see how many it prints before it f***s up.  :Smile: 

I would guess maybe 2 if he is lucky, probably none.

----------


## canadabear07

Can someone just give me a direct link to any 3d printer worth buying.  Besides printrbot I only have 500

----------


## ericwongyellow

Try this: http://www.printm3d.com/#_l_7h
Pre-order Micro 3D printer, suggest that order with some PLA Filaments(not ABS). Within $500 with shipping fee.

Good Luck

----------


## curious aardvark

well the micro is very small build volume - so not what he wanted and also not a dual extruder - so also not what he wanted. 

If you're going to plug your printer - at least make an effort to plug it in a suitable thread :-)

----------


## curious aardvark

> OK. let's try something. Put 10 STLs on a USB stick and knock at your neighbours door with the printer, hand them both over and see how many it prints before it f***s up. 
> 
> I would guess maybe 2 if he is lucky, probably none.


weird I'd get all 10. 
Any issues would be adhesion or filament getting caught. But not actual issues with the printer.

Hell i only recalibrate the flashforge on average every other week. 
And the knp is just as good. Only issue with that is very flat profile nozzles which can catch any bits of filament sticking up. But I've more or less fixed that by really slowing down my first layer speed. 

But the machines themselves have never given me any electronic or mechanical issues.

----------


## curious aardvark

> Can someone just give me a direct link to any 3d printer worth buying.  Besides printrbot I only have 500


you know what - I give up. 
get a micro.

----------


## Mjolinor

> you know what - I give up. 
> get a micro.


A wise decision.

----------


## canadabear07

I went with that `open box' simple metal on eBay.

----------


## curious aardvark

should be okay - but if bits are missing, I bet he doesn't refund your money.

----------


## curious aardvark

> Something Went Wrong
> Sorry, there was a problem with this link: https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/LN3GZ8D
> You can now continue to this website, or go back to the page you were on before.
> Remember: Only follow links from sources you trust.


doesn't work

----------


## macdonald.laura92

I don't know if I can offer any more information the others haven't already, but I can suggest an alternative printer for your price range, an original Prusa i3. 

http://shop.prusa3d.com/en/3d-printe...-with-lcd.html

It's good value for money, and has been so reliable for me compared to my first printer.  :Smile:  

Have a look  :Smile:

----------

